# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  αγγελίες ????????????

## GR_KYROS

Δεν θυμάμαι από πότε στην ενότητα αγγελίες μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ολόκληρο θέμα με συζητήσεις
Ήξερα πάντα ότι δημοσιεύετε μια αγγελία, και οι ενδιαφερόμενοι επικοινωνούν με PM

Και το χειρότερο από πότε κάτω από τον τίτλο (αγγελία – προσφορά)  όπου προσφορά χάντρες και καθρεφτάκια για τους ιθαγενείς
 δημιουργείτε ένας προσωπικός χώρος κάποιου, για προώθηση προσωπικών του συμφερόντων

----------


## moutoulos

Βαγγέλη θες να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος ?.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Όχι δεν γίνομαι συγκεκριμένος, αλλά γενικά η ενότητα αγγελίες θα έπρεπε να είναι ποιο περιορισμένη σε μια απλή ανακοίνωση αγγελίας, σύμφωνα και την ανάλογη λειτουργία και σε άλλα σοβαρά forums

----------


## moutoulos

> ... θα έπρεπε να είναι ποιο περιορισμένη σε μια απλή ανακοίνωση αγγελίας, 
> σύμφωνα και την ανάλογη λειτουργία και σε άλλα σοβαρά forums



Βαγγέλη ... ακριβώς το ίδιο είναι και εδώ. Το ξέρεις οτι είμαστε απο τα πιο σοβαρά 
Forum. Το πιστεύω και το εννοώ. Σου παραθέτω όλες τις "αγγελίες" σε μορφή εικόνας. 

Με *κόκκινο πλαίσιο* είναι αυτές που λες, και *κλειδωμένες*.
Είναι οι "απλές" αγγελίες που οι χρήστες (μέλη) βάζουν, προκειμένου 
να πουλήσουν και να εισπράξουν κάποιο αντίτιμο απο το προϊόν τους. 
Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται επικοινωνούν με PM προκειμένου να μάθουν 
λεπτομέρειες για το προϊόν.


Με *πράσινο πλαίσιο* είναι εξειδικευμένες αγγελίες και *ξεκλείδωτες*.
Ξεκλείδωτες γιατί γίνονται κληρώσεις, χαρίζονται αντικείμενα, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις
θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η σχετική "διαφάνεια" προκειμένου να είναι φερέγγυες.
Όμως για να βάλει κάποιος εκεί, θα πρέπει να πληρεί κάποιους όρους:

Ή να είναι έμπορος, Ή να χαρίζει κάποια είδη που δεν τα θέλει (χωρίς οικονομικό όφελος εννοείται)Ή να υπάρχει προσφορά/ζήτηση εργασίας.





Για σένα λοιπόν αν δεν υπήρχε η πράσινη επιλογή αγγελιών θα ήμασταν Οκ ?.

Εμείς απλά δώσαμε επιπλέον επιλογές ... που γίνονται πιό ευέλικτες οι αγγελίες.
Γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνεις οι πράσινη επιλογή αγγελιών δεν μπορεί να είναι 
κλειδωμένες.

----------


## Spark

γρηγόρη να σου πω εγω τι κατάλαβα. ο βαγγέλης-kyros κανει την ίδια δουλειά που κάνω και εγω, δηλαδή κατασκευάζει και πουλάει πηνία Τεσλα. 
κατάλαβε πως το όνομα Τεσλα πουλάει και στην παρουσίαση της κατασκευής του στέλνει τους αναγνώστες στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα μπλογκ που δεν ανοιγει σε όποιον έχει αντιβάιρους.

το πρόβλημα του ειναι πως δεν του αρέσει το High Voltage Club που φαινεται στις προσφορές καταστημάτων διότι εγω χαρίζω στα μέλη δώρα, μετασχηματιστές υψηλής τάσης, τα σχέδια και πληροφορίες σε όσα μέλη θελήσουν να φτιαξουν πηνίο Τεσλα.
 επιπλέον κάνω συνεδρίες και οργανώνω πάρτυ για τα μέλη και για όσο είμαι εδω θα κάνω και άλλες κληρώσεις δώρων.

αυτή η δραστηριότητα ειναι που δεν του αρέσει γιατί προφανώς δεν θέλει να κάνουν άλλοι την δουλειά που κάνει και αυτός.
ας κάνει ενα κλαμπ να προσφέρει δώρα, να κάνει πάρτυ στα μελη του hlektronika.gr αντί να βάζει μαγνήτες σε σωληνάκια βενζίνης...

επειδη οι παρουσιάσεις του δεν μου αρέσουν τον έχω στη λιστα αγνόησης

----------


## plouf

Spark . οι ποιο πολλοι εδω μεσα "κατασκευαζουν και πουλανε ηλεκτρονικα χυδ" 

οσο αφορα το θεμα του μυνηματος δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει ουτε εγω , αλλα ο moutoulos το διευκρινησε σωστα, ειναι ΜΟΝΟ για το χαριζονται
και τωρα που το παρατηρω θελω να προθεσω και εγω την "αμφισβητηση υπο συζητηση για τη δυνατοτητα απαντησης" για τις "προσφορες καταστηματων"..

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εγώ απέφυγα να γίνω συγκεκριμένος, αλλά ο έμπορος με δώρα χάντρες και καθρεφτάκια αποκαλύφθηκε μόνος του
δεν είμαι χθεσινός εδώ μέσα, ασχολούμαι σαν χόμπι με διάφορες κατασκευές, και δεν πουλώ τίποτα εδώ μέσα.
Έχω μόνιμη δουλειά, και εμπειρία σε ηλεκτρονικά βοηθώντας όπως και άλλοι όποιον έχει κάποιο θέμα, άλλωστε είμαι και ηλεκτρονικός

Cocktail Club - Club Party Project - dancing club - gay club δικαίωμα του να κάνει αλλά όχι εδώ μέσα, με έμμεσους τρόπους, και αλλοιώνοντας τις ενότητες του forum

----------


## moutoulos

Βρε παιδιά Οκ. Πολλοί εδω μέσα είναι "ηλεκτρονικοί". Αλίμονο αν σνομπάρουμε ο ένας 
τον άλλο για τις κατασκευές του. Οι Κινέζοι αντιγράφουν ο ένας τον άλλο, και όλοι μαζί
όλο τον κόσμο και δεν μιλάνε.

Αν το πάμε έτσι δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι όυτε ο *Micro electronics* ή *Battery World 
*στο "Προσφορές Καταστημάτων", και στην τελική ούτε ο *Sakis με την κλήρωση του 
NAD3020.  

*Βαγγέλη δεν θέλω να φανώ "κακός" (γιατί δεν είμαι), αλλα βρε φίλε τι να κάνω εγώ
τώρα. Με βάζετε στην μέση και πρέπει να επιλέξω ή τον έναν, ή τον άλλον ?. Ισα ισα
που προσωπικά εγώ θα προτιμούσα όποιος καταστηματάρχης θέλει, να έχει "ανοιχτό"
thread, και να το τροφοδοτεί με προσφορές το νήμα του συνέχεια. Το αν τελικά θα
είναι πραγματικές ή οχι προσφορές, θα το κρίνει ο υποψήφιος αγοραστής. Πέρα απο 
αυτό, αν αυτός (καταστηματάρχης/έμπορος) θα θελήσει να ξαναβάλει προσφορά, θα 
πρέπει να ξανανοίγει άλλο νήμα κάθε φορά, μιας και το προηγούμενό θέμα του θα 
είναι κλειδωμένο ?.

Δεν ξέρω τι θέση να πάρω, γιατί όποια και να είναι, προσωπικά (και κατ'επέκταση το 
Forum) δεν έχω/έχει πρόβλημα. Οπότε πείτε και εσείς (άλλα μέλη) την γνώμη σας ...

Πάντως το πρέπον είναι να είναι ξεκλείδωτες. Ακόμα και τα άλλα μεγάλα Forums  
AvSite ή AvClub ... τις έχουν ξεκλείδωτες.

http://www.avsite.gr/forum/forums/%C...F%89%CE%BD.57/
http://avclub.gr/forum/forumdisplay....B9%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ok εγώ μίλησα για την κατάχρηση και παραποίηση μιας συγκεκριμένης ενότητας (αγγελίες ) για προώθηση και προβολή ενός (club) με γελοίες προσφορές

Εφόσον δεν ενοχλεί άλλα μέλη της κοινότητας το θέμα έκλεισε, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι να επανέλθω με την  συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου ατόμου στο forum και με την επικίνδυνη παρότρυνση, και διευκόλυνση για τέτοιου είδους επικίνδυνες κατασκευές, ατόμων με ελάχιστη εμπειρία.

Γιατί στο διαδίκτυο εύκολα μπορείς να βρεις οδηγίες για το πώς να αυτοκτονήσεις, αλλά δεν σου παρέχουν και τον ανάλογο εξοπλισμό.

----------

Nightkeeper (14-07-15)

----------


## Fire Doger

Ως ένα νέο και ουδέτερο μέλος του φόρουμ θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την γνώμη μου.

Αρχικά να σημειώσω πως μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη θετική εντύπωση η ενότητα με τις αγγελιες ως προς το θέμα οργανωσης, κληρώσεις με γεννήτριες κωδικών κλπα.

Όσο για το είδος της αγγελίας που συζητάτε δεν πιστεύω πως δημιουργεί κάποιο μεγαλο θεμα, βέβαια θεωρώ πως οι αγγελίες που ανεβαίνουν στην συγκεκριμένη ενότητα ειναι για όλα τα μέλη και όχι για μέλη μιας υποομάδας του φόρουμ, ειναι λάθος η κλήρωση και η προβολή ενός club. (Μιλώντας αποκλειστικά για την ενότητα αγγελείες)

Επίσης θεωρώ πως τέτοιες ομάδες είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον και με καλή οργάνωση θα μπορούσαν να έχουν μεγαλη απήχηση ακόμα και σε άπειρους με σκοπό την γνώση επί του θέματος καθε ομάδας αλλά και σχετικά μέτρα προφύλαξης κ.α.

Συνοψίζοντας καταλήγω στην άποψη πως η καλύτερη "λύση" θα ηταν να υπάρχει μία ενότητα με τις αντίστοιχες ομάδες όπου η κάθε ομάδα θα μπορούσε να έχει 1 θέμα και να ανεβαζει οτι θέλει, να οργανώνει πάρτυ, κληρώσεις, εκδρομές κλπ...
Το 1 θέμα βέβαια είναι αρκετά περιοριστικό και δεν πιστεύω πως θα έχει ιδιαίτερη απήχηση.

Σε εναν ουτοπικό κόσμο βέβαια το ιδανικό θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια ενότητα με ομάδες και κάθε ομάδα να είχε την δικιά της υποενότητα.
Ο "αρχηγός" της ομάδας να είχε κάποια απλά δικαιώματα στην υποενότητά του οπως να κλείνει θέματα κλπ για να μην χρειάζεται κάθε 3 και 2 να καλεί καποιον διαχειριστή να ανεωσει μια λιστα ή κάτι (πολύ απλά δικαιώματα!).
Έτσι θα υπάρχει μια οργάνωση και οχι ολα σε 1 θέμα...
Το πιθανοτερο βέβαια είναι να γίνει ενα μπάχαλο κατα την γνώμη μου, ειναι λεπτή η γραμμή.

Αυτά :Smile:

----------


## street

να μεινουν ως εχουν  ....  ε ας πουλαει και κορδονια παπουτσιων και σακουλες  μαρκετ και μαχαιρια   ... με ολα αυτα υπαρχει κινδυνος  ...  αυτον θα πιασουν ...  το φορουμ δεν εχει καποια ευθυνη  ...  τ διαφωνια δεν καταλαβα ακομα  .... !!  καταλαβα κατι αλλα δεν θα το πω  ... 

υσ με συγχωρεις βαγγελη αλλα  



> όπου προσφορά χάντρες και καθρεφτάκια για τους ιθαγενείς



ποιους  θεωρεις ιθαγενεις αγαπητε μου φιλε   ?

----------


## Spark

προσπάθεια κάνει να κατηγορήσει το HVC, οι ιθαγενεις ειναι τα μέλη του κλαμπ δηλαδή:
*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/group.php?groupid=8&do=viewmembers*

οι χάντρες-καθρεπτάκια ειναι όπως* αυτο το δώρο* που κέρδισε, ήρθε και το πήρε ο αλπινιστής-αλεξ.

καθε φορά που υπάρχει ποστ σε αυτό το θέμα προβάλεται η κακοήθεια του βαγγέλη-κυρου που προσπάθησε ανεπιτυχώς να κάνει ζημιά στην κοινωνική εκδήλωση των μελών του κλαμπ.
το γραφω ξανά πως αυτά τα κάνει διότι θέλει να υποβιβάσει τον ανταγωνιστή του -δηλαδή εμένα- ωστε να μην εχει ανταγωνισμό σε πωλήσεις πηνίων Τεσλα.
το γεγονος πως κατευθύνει τους αναγνώστες προς την προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα για να κάνει πωλήσεις πηνίων Τεσλα απο εκεί ειναι εμφανές το βλέπουν όσοι κοιτάξουν αυτό το θέμα παρουσίαση της κατασκευής του

αφου υπάρχει προηγούμενο, δηλαδή επιτρέπουν στον βαγγέλη να κατευθύνει τους αναγνώστες στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα, τότε να το κάνουν όλοι όσοι θέλουν να πουλάνε τις κατασκευές τους, να στέλνουν απο το πρώτο μήνυμα τους αναγνώστες αλλου οταν κάνουν παρουσίαση κατασκευής εδώ.

επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν ο τρόπος και οι παρουσιάσεις του βαγγέλη-κυρου δεν παρακολουθώ τι γράφει αυτός και άλλοι 10 που βρίσκονται σε λιστα αγνόησης. ας γράφουν ότι θέλουν, οι αναγνώστες τους κρίνουν.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ιθαγενείς είμαστε όλοι σε αυτήν την χώρα Δημήτρη, το θέμα είναι αυτοί που χαρίζουν χάντρες και καθρεφτάκια για να προσελκύσουν πελάτες.
Το να κατευθύνεις αναγνώστες σε ένα link είναι θεμιτό εδώ, προσωπικά επειδή κάνω πολλές κατασκευές, τις συγκεντρώνω σε προσωπική σελίδα παρουσιάσεων και μόνο.
Εδώ μέσα δεν στήνω παραμάγαζο, και νομίζω δεν το επιτρέπουν οι κανονισμοί.

Και spark για να εκτιμήσεις κατασκευές πρέπει να έχεις αντίληψη, και τεχνικό υπόβαθρο
Τώρα το ότι ήρθες χτες, έχεις άποψη για όλα τα θέματα, μπαίνεις σε όλα τα post και λες ότι σου κατεβαίνει, αυτό ας το εξετάσουν οι υπεύθυνοι του forum  

Και παρακαλώ όποιος έχει αγοράσει από εμένα κατασκευή, εξάρτημα, και ιδικά πηνίο tesla να το δηλώσει
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Dbnn

Τοτε που ειναι το προβλημα; Ο καθενας οτι θελει μπορει να πουλησει ή να χαρισει αλλωστε, δεν ειδα καπου να περιοριζονται οι αγοραπωλησιες σε ηλεκτρονικα ηδη.
Εμενα προσωπικα με ενοχλει να μπαινω σε ενα θεμα να διαβασω κατι και με παραπεμπει σε προσωπικο site/blog κλπ.
Αυτο αν θες την γνωμη μου αγαπητε Βαγγελη θεωρειται παραμαγαζο για μενα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ok Dbnn σεβαστή η άποψη σου, αν και όχι αντικειμενική αφού πήρες και εσύ χάντρες   

Τυχερέ

----------


## Dbnn

Για δες αν αναφέρεται το ονομά μου σε post του spark...  :Wink: 

Μπορώ να σου αποδείξω με πολλούς τρόπους οτι έχεις άδικο, αλλά θα φανώ κακός άλλη μια φορά + οτι έχω βαρεθεί να γράφω σεντόνια για να αποδείξω τα αυτονόητα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Καλά θα σου δώσει και εσένα
και
Θα σου πρότεινα να ασχοληθείς να παρουσιάσεις κάτι αξιόλογο εδώ μέσα, και να μην κάνεις τον αβανταδόρο

----------

